# Frage & Antwort Runde mit CHERRY



## Bluebeard (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Die Kollegen in den USA haben eine exklusive Aktion am Laufen, bei der ihr eure Fragen an CHERRY hinsichtlich Tastaturen stellen könnt. Sofern Euch schon immer eine bestimmte Frage z.B. über die "mechanical switches" gewurmt hat, wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit diese zu stellen. Wir Sammeln alle Fragen bis Freitag und werden diese dann auswerten, bei CHERRY stellen und die Antworten unter Anderem auch hier posten.

Fragt auf Englisch direkt bei unserem FB Post oder aber hier im Forum auf Deutsch.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Bluebeard (25. April 2014)

Hier gibt es die Fragen und die Antworten. KLICK!


----------

